# Obama calls Havanese a "girlie" dog



## aradelat (Jun 13, 2007)

Barbara Walters tried to urge Barack Obama to consider a Havanese as a pet. She showed him a photo of her Havanese Cha Cha. 
Unfortunately, Obama rejected the Havanese as ""girlie dog."
Partial transcript follows:

We're getting more advice about this than my economic policy." Barack laughs during his interview with Barbara Walters, which aired tonight at 10 p.m. EST on ABC. "No doubt about it."

Given the amount of attention the new presidential pup has generated, we're not entirely sure Barack was joking.

The legendary newswoman went a step further and sent a picture of her Havanese dog, Cha-cha, to Michelle Obama.

"Cha-cha is a Havanese and a very perfect dog," Barbara gushed to the presidential pair.

Barack, amused: Cha Cha?

Barbara: Cha-Cha is a dog, he's a Havanese...his real name is Cha-cha-cha. 


Cha-cha-cha, the beloved Havanese of 
Barbara Walters. She's a workaholic, just 
like her mom. Maybe she's penning a 
tell-all book? Oh wait. Barbara already
did that.Barack: What's a Havanese?

Barbara explained it's like a "little terrier...non-allergenic and the sweetest dogs in the world."

Barack joked and said it sounded like a "little yappy dog." Michelle, sitting beside him wearing a chic, black and white dress, chides her husband. "Don't criticize," she says. Barack dismisses the notion of getting a pet that sounds like a lap dog and a "girly dog." 

"We're going to get a big, rambunctious dog," the president-elect declared, holding his hands out widely.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

So...Two little girls would rather have a big rambunctious dog than a "girly dog".
All in all not a good reply..


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

This doesn't bother me in the least. First off, I would never ever ever say a Hav is like a "little terrier." Ever. No offense at all to terrier owners but *I* think little terriers are yappy dogs, and if anyone described a Hav as such, I would say the exact same thing. Secondly, Havs are NOT for everyone, and if Obama doesn't think a Hav would fit with his family, he has a right to his opinion. He wants a bigger dog, and that is fine by me. Thirdly, no one showed him a picture of a Hav nor showed him one in person so the fact that a Hav sounds like a lap and girly dog to him doesn't seem all that far-fetched to me as everyone I talk to about Kubrick thinks the same thing until they meet him. It's hard to know a dog's personality without meeting one.


----------



## Juniper (Aug 14, 2008)

I am glad to hear his response. I dont want to see the Havanese become a household name. Not only would it be bad for the breed due to the demand for them, but I love the fact that most people ask me what breed Junie is. I say its a good thing that Barbara Walters portrays them as girly, yap dogs...we know better.


----------



## aradelat (Jun 13, 2007)

I don't know why, but I'm suprised BW and the president-elect know so little about our favorite dog breed. It's a lose-lose situation, I guess. If Obama chose a Havanese for a family pet, there would be a run on them and puppy mills would abound. But now he's knocked the breed and that's not good.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

havs are a bit girlie...i know when i play with them my voice seems to go up a bit 

joe

i think obama is a smart guy but that doesn't mean he knows about dogs!!


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

And it could be me, but I don't think BW's Cha-Cha is a good representation. Or at least not in the pictures I've seen. I wouldn't want a dog that looked like hers either...


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Cazzie is offended that he is being called a girlie dog and would like to set the record straight...he is a very macho dog, a regular little Caz-man, as much as he can be, being neutered ...

I for one though, am very happy that a Havanese will not be considered for the White House. We don't need any more Havs - and Chelsie says, Cotons too - languishing in pet stores than there already are, and more than enough in Rescue or even worse, in Shelters, because of ignorant owners who wanted a little popular plaything and then, had no tolerance or love when the little one peed on their white carpeting or threw up on the bed or tore a hole in the leather couch. 

Suzy


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I am also relieved the Obamas are not getting a Havanese!

Girlie dogs? They are vicious wolves, underneath all that hair, LOL!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree. Let's keep our wonderful dogs a secret! BW certainly didn't do much to sell how wonderful they are.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

It was a very manly response. I should know, I had the same comment...before getting 2 Havanese.... lol


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> It was a very manly response. I should know, I had the same comment...before getting 2 Havanese.... lol


Daniel I know a lot of guys that thought the same thing before meeting them :biggrin1:


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

It is always a nice gesture to give someone's comment the benefit of the doubt. 

I for one watched the program and gasped because I was disappointed at the inaccurate put down of the breed we all esteem. I think Michelle got that and responded appropriately so way to go Michelle!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

LOL.... as anyone who's ever met Roxie will attest.... she's not a girlie dog at all (no matter how much I try to make her)!


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

I would have to say my Zoe is not a girlie dog as well. I would also like to comment that she is one of the best dogs that I have owned...she is just great! She does do small annoying things but even I can annoy people from time to time. She is one of the best listening dogs I have ever had........now that could change tomorrow and I would be kicking myself.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't think BW is the best havanese advocate out there! If she were, she would have directed Obama to this forum. 

That said, my two havs say they are girlie dogs-in spite of being spayed! My DH thinks both of them are awesome and is proud to take them on walks (as long as no one sees him fixing their ponytails)!

I really will not be sad if the Obama family picks a different breed, whatever their reason.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I missed the interview, but I heard that BW showed the Obama's the picture of Cha-Cha where he/she (?) is wearing a pair of glasses. That's a horrible picture and can hardly give a person an idea of what the breed really looks like IMHO. 

I think terriers are adorable, and I bit, had 2 of the little buggers, never EVER again. My dogs are far from perfect, but they're even farther from being terrierists!
As far as the "girly-dog" thing goes...I guess I don't know what that means...Cooper will hump Barki as often as possible and my DH loves to walk Winston the Maltese, with his Lion cut, wearing his pink felt coat with hearts on it......Winston, not my DH 

Beverly eace:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ha, I just had a mili-second vision of a man wearing a lion haircut and sporting a pink coats and hearts, out walking his tiny white dog. What a kick that would be to see!
:biggrin1:


Sheri


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> I missed the interview, but I heard that BW showed the Obama's the picture of Cha-Cha where he/she (?) is wearing a pair of glasses. That's a horrible picture and can hardly give a person an idea of what the breed really looks like IMHO.
> 
> I think terriers are adorable, and I bit, had 2 of the little buggers, never EVER again. My dogs are far from perfect, but they're even farther from being terrierists!
> As far as the "girly-dog" thing goes...I guess I don't know what that means...Cooper will hump Barki as often as possible and my DH loves to walk Winston the Maltese, with his Lion cut, wearing his pink felt coat with hearts on it......Winston, not my DH
> ...


You put a pink coat on your male Maltese? Picture please.:biggrin1:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I don't think Obama got the right impression of the havanese dogs....maybe he should read our thread "Men who are owned by a Havanese"

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=3022&highlight=havs&page=2


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Lynn, thanks for posting this thread reference! I've just spent the last hour going through all the pictures, they were wonderful! 

Now, my eyes hurt....too much computer reading.

Sheri


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I could not be happier about this. I found it a little disturbing to hear that she was telling him about the hav's. I would love for people to find out about the dogs but not that way. If he ended up with one it would be a great money making adventure for many people out there...and then our sweet breed would end up with many health problems, prob temperment problems ect...

I am glad he thinks they are sissy dogs...if he gave one a chance he would find that they are not!!! O well his loss.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I really hope they do not choose the Havanese, I have the same fear about the run on breed. I say let them go for the big breed!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

labradoodle here they come...that is a big hyper dog!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

When I was watching the dog show on Thanksgiving, they were showing the Cav King Charles and said Obama should get one. It's the perfect dog for them.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Here's the interview. I think he was having a bit of fun with Bawbawa.....I think the Obama's handled it quite well.....Babs seemed a little disappointed :biggrin1:


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

What big dogs would be hypoallergenic?


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

Standard Poodle would be hypoallergenic. . .perhaps in a show cut for the macho look!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Well, after hearing this interview and Obama calling our wonderful breed "girly dog"...my DH just said- "he doesn't know what he is missing." 

I also like how obama sized his his "big rambuncous dog" looks about what boys look like... there are havs and then there are the 20lb havs....

I guess a portugese water dog would be a bigger non allergenic dog. and some say the labradoodle's are but I wouldn't trust it. What about bearded collies? Or Polish Lowland Sheepdogs? do they have hair?


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Here you go Katrina!

And if anyone remembers the thread about motorhomes, and my comment about my favorite part was getting to stop at the outlet mall in MO.....here is Winnie modeling Coopers Coach leash that Cowboy John bought for him,,,thats right, HE bought them! Matching collars and leashes for both Barki and Cooper, while he was chatting up a saleswoman that owned a couple Shiz somethings hehehehehe.
:focus:Beverly


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I was absolutely thrilled when Mr. Obama indicated that they wanted a large rambunctious dog. With the Havanese being already so popular, I don't want to see Havs being churned out by the puppy mills in even largeer numbers.


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

I just picked up Cuba form a mini groom and the groomer showed me this Hav that someone brought in that was one complete mat. The groomer was like the owner never brushed him. I don't know why you get a long hair dog if you never plan on brushing. The Hav looked so pitiful shaved to his skin!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I think Barry was thinking that a havanese might be a girly dog, not knowing anything about the breed. I know some of my friends (lab owners) thought that a havanese was not going to be a real dog and that only big dogs are real dogs. silly really.

Babs put up a couple of cute pics of her Cha Cha Cha.

She's one of the reasons I have my Henry!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

My son and I saw the highlights of BW when Obama called Hav's "girly dogs." We just laughed. I thought Michelle did handle it well and told her DH that they do have three girls in their family. LOL

I found it funny too when he noted that he received more input on the puppy than on his economic plan. LOL

I am fine with keeping them as our little secret.:biggrin1:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

ok, so we're all in on this - it's our forum's little secret!
Someone tell Babs it's a secret though!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Thanks Barbara...*

See, she scared him off with that terrier thing...chasing around the house, digging up the white house lawn, barking constantly!

Good thing she didn't tell him the dog would sit at his side while he made important decisions and love him no matter what the public thinks. She didn't tell him that the dog has a bark like a Dalmation when he needs to, the energy of any fast dog, and would tickle him constantly with silly antics to lighten his mood...and that he will need.

Get a big dog, you have the staff to carry around the bigger doggy bags!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

well my "girly" boy just caught a rabbit the size of many of your Havs! ewwwww.


----------



## Sherman (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh man, I got onto this forum to post a message about Obama calling Havanese dogs "girlie dogs." That's the 1st thing he's said that I didn't agree with, but I know lots of men who can't stand my Sherman because they think little puffy dogs are "girlie." I guess big scary dogs make them feel macho and they're not secure enough to own a little dog. And during his acceptance speech in Chicago Obama announced to the world that one of his daughters is allergic to dogs, so they have to get an hypoallergenic dog. The only larger dog I know of that doesn't shed is a wheaten terrier. 
Well, I don't remember anybody weighing in about what dog Bush was going to get. They just brought Barnie into the White House and everybody ignored him. Until he bit the reporter, anyway.


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Rita said:


> I thought Michelle did handle it well and told her DH that they do have three girls in their family. LOL
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I thought the same thing when I saw this... (my thoughts were well they do have girls and isn't he buying the dog for his girls?) I do hope he does not get a havanese. There is just such a hype about him getting a dog...can't you just see the hype of whatever breed he purchases. People will try to get the Perfect Obama Dog.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

I saw an interview with the man who is actually "with" the White House dogs all day. He spend hours outside running and playing catch with them. He feeds and grooms them but it made me think that a Hav could have a problem with that since they like to stick to their owners. Even Hobbes loves to be with my DH and DD but if I walk by or he hears me in another room he blows them off in a heartbeat to find me.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I just watched a profile on the soft coated wheaten terrier and thought maybe that was a dog for the Obama's. They said they were very soft and great for people with allergies....they are kinda medium sized too. Maybe that dog will fit the bill.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

We have always had "hypo-allergenic" dogs, due to my husband's allergies.

I love Wheaten Terriers.
We had a Soft-coated Wheaten Terrier years ago, before they became so popular. Ginger was a great family dog, very affectionate, super sweet and yes, she was rambunctious. We loved the shaggy look and that is one of the reasons we were drawn to the Havanese. However, the Havs are so much easier dogs than our Wheaten was.
I think the Wheaten would be a great choice for the Obamas. As long as the dog gets enough exercise!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

herrick51 said:


> Standard Poodle would be hypoallergenic. . .perhaps in a show cut for the macho look!!


Funny you should mention the show cut. My hubby had my 74 lb standard male poodle put in the show cut a couple of years ago. He loved taking him out for coffee on weekends and watch everyone's reaction. :biggrin1:


----------

